# My CD Burner stopped working all of a sudden



## Calibur (May 20, 2006)

I right click a song, select "Add to Burn List" and then it says something like... "The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it."

My CD burner has always worked fine, and then POOF it stopped. I tried clicking web help and using what they told me to do on the Microsoft website, but that didn't work.

Help please?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Does the drive showup in My Computer and when you put a disk in does it show it has a disk in it in My Computer


----------



## Calibur (May 20, 2006)

Yes. CD-Drive (D shows up when I go into my computer, it plays CDs perfectly fine, but somethings wrong with the burning driver thingamajig.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Go to *My Computer *and right click that drive and choose *Properties *and then the *Recording *tab and makesure *Enable recording on this drive* is checked


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Calibur said:


> Yes. CD-Drive (D shows up when I go into my computer, it plays CDs perfectly fine, but somethings wrong with the burning driver thingamajig.


Right-click on the drive, go to properties, there should be a tab for recording. Under that tab, make sure you have a check mark in, "allow CD recording on this drive".

Once again, I got beat to the punch!!!


----------



## Calibur (May 20, 2006)

I do have that selected, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try uninstalling all optical drives and rebooting. Windows will discover them again, and this might get it's mind right.


----------

